# nuable to get r8723bs wireless cad to work[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

I have just installed gentoo and I'm trying to get my r8723 card to work.

I have compiled the option in the kernel as a module and it indeed gets loaded on boot., i emerged linux-firmware & iw, but when i boot and run ifconfig -a i get no interfaces except the loopback and sit0

iw dev prints a blank page as well

my kernel cofnig:

https://pastebin.com/05Sked87Last edited by Adel Ahmed on Fri Nov 22, 2019 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adel Ahmed,

Put dmesg on a pastebin.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

dmesg:

https://pastebin.com/dY9EHd2K

----------

## fturco

Please try installing the net-wireless/wireless-regdb package.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

Installed it

But the problem persists

----------

## fturco

According to your dmesg code, your system cannot load a file called regulatory.db. As far as I know, the wireless-regdb package provides it. Please notice you probably need to reboot your system in order to load it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fturco,

The problem is that the kernel tries to load wireless-regdb before the kernel mounts root, so like any other firmware required by a built in kernel option, the wireless-regdb needs to be built in too.

Or the kernel option that wants to load it needs to be a module. Its a kernel rebuild either way.

A missing wireless-regdb should not prevent the interface appearing in 

```
ifconfig -a
```

It restricts the radio channels it can use.

Maybe something rfkill related but USB wifi doesn't always support turning the transmitter on and off.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

It is built in as a module.

Rfkill shows no devices

----------

## Adel Ahmed

lshw:

https://pastebin.com/CVCVZV3E

dmidecode:

https://pastebin.com/88cxyu9T

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## Jaglover

 *Adel Ahmed wrote:*   

> nuable to get r8723bs wireless cad to work

 

Here's the checklist for you.

Does the card show up in hardware listing? (lspci or lsusb)

Is the hardware kernel driver enabled and loads properly, I.E. no error in logs anywhere?

Does rfkill show it is unblocked?

Are all required networking kernel options enabled for wireless operation?

Further troubleshooting.

Does this hardware work with some good mainstream Linux?

If yes, examine the configuration and duplicate it.

(I cannot be of further assistance, for me systemd represents everything I do not want to see in my computer.)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adel Ahmed,

Getting the kernel to drive your wifi is the same regardless of systemd or not.

Making networking (including wifi) work, once you can see the interface differs.

Please share the output of 

```
lspci -nnk
```

 and 

```
lsusb -vvv
```

The latter will need to go to a pastebin.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SoC Transaction Register (rev 36)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 7270

   Kernel driver in use: iosf_mbi_pci

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Configuration Registers (rev 36)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 7270

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:03.0 Multimedia controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Imaging Unit (rev 36)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 7270

00:0b.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Power Management Controller (rev 36)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 7270

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series USB xHCI Controller (rev 36)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 7270

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:1a.0 Encryption controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Trusted Execution Engine (rev 36)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 7270

   Kernel driver in use: mei_txe

   Kernel modules: mei_txe

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCU (rev 36)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 7270

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

   Kernel modules: lpc_ich
```

lsusb:

https://pastebin.com/DpWPGPrY

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adel Ahmed,

There are no WiFi devices in lspci or lsusb.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

yes isee

it must be attached some other way

I'm using system rescue cd now and I'm connected to wifi

```
lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 48  bytes 3696 (3.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 48  bytes 3696 (3.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.15  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::9653:4798:216b:8079  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 80:5e:4f:e9:3b:9f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 8791  bytes 10646502 (10.1 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 8916  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 6868  bytes 854219 (834.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

[root@sysresccd /mnt]# iw dev

phy#0

   Interface wlan0

      ifindex 2

      wdev 0x1

      addr 80:5e:4f:e9:3b:9f

      ssid Tenda_364688

      type managed

      txpower 12.00 dBm

[root@sysresccd /mnt]# 

```

lsmod:

https://pastebin.com/JArxgRMC

I looked through the modules but cannot determine what it is tha makes wireless work

the strange thing is that on boot, the r8723 module is loaded!!!, the system might be detecting the card and loadnig its module

----------

## charles17

Could you please add your dmesg output from system rescue cd?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

sysresccd dmesg:

https://pastebin.com/rnZ4JcxC

gentoo dmesg:

https://pastebin.com/imFZ0ctr

----------

## Jaglover

This must be one of those SoC Baytrail computers. There are options in kernel for Baytrail, try enabling PINCTRL_BAYTRAIL, I2C_DESIGNWARE_BAYTRAIL.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jaglover,

Good Call. 

There are lots of different SoC Intel chpsets.

They all need their own PINCTRL_ option(s) set or big chunks of the system don't work.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

That did not work unfortunately

----------

## charles17

 *Adel Ahmed wrote:*   

> sysresccd dmesg:
> 
> https://pastebin.com/rnZ4JcxC
> 
> gentoo dmesg:
> ...

 

What about line 686 RTL8723BS: rtw_ndev_init(wlan0)?  That's missing in your Gentoo output.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

Interesting

Im looking this up but im finding nothing so far

Any suggestions?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adel Ahmed,

 *Adel Ahmed wrote:*   

> That did not work unfortunately

 

That's not useful feedback. Did anything change at all?

What does dmesg say now?

You have recompiled your kernel. Are you sure you are using the new kernel?

Check the kernel build time in 

```
uname -a
```

What does your kernel .config contain now?

We always need a self consistent data set to work with. When you change the kernel, you change dmesg so your old pastebins are no longer useful.

-- edit --

mmc1 could be your WiFi. mmc0 is a block device of some sort.

Your Gentoo dmesg is missing all the mmc devices, even the mmc0 block device which is probably your built in eMMC card.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

That is corect, I;ve been trying to get the mmc reader to wrok(the internal hard disk is read as mmcblk0p* + another card reader for memory cards) but i havefailed so far

my newdmesg:

https://pastebin.com/TDVS56C3

new kernel config:

https://pastebin.com/GgTbCXF2

i checked the kernel, and it;s the newly compiled one

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adel Ahmed,

System rescue CD dmesg says

```
[    0.757554] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:2280] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.758551] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:22b0] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.759125] pci 0000:00:03.0: [8086:22b8] type 00 class 0x048000

[    0.759661] pci 0000:00:0b.0: [8086:22dc] type 00 class 0x118000

[    0.760280] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:22b5] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.760950] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:2298] type 00 class 0x108000

[    0.761593] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:229c] type 00 class 0x060100
```

which is the same as the lspci you posted and the lspci derived from your latest dmesg.

Putting  *Quote:*   

> 8086:22dc linux

 into Google, leads to the [url=https://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/INT340X_THERMAL.html[kernel driver database[/url]

which says you need  CONFIG_INT340X_THERMAL in your kernel.

You have # CONFIG_INT340X_THERMAL is not set.

Starting at the top.  *Quote:*   

> 8086:2280 linux

 says CONFIG_IOSF_MBI and you have CONFIG_IOSF_MBI=y.

[8086:22b8] needs CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y.

[8086:22b5] is the USB xHCI controller, so the google search fails.

[8086:2298] needs INTEL_MEI_TXE, which you have as a module. Does it load?

[8086:229c] needs CONFIG_LPC_ICH=y

That's the lowest level of the drivers. There is usually a whole stack.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

the mei_txe module loads automatically just fine

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I have increased debug verbosity in the kernel and my new dmesg now shoes:

bus: 'sdio' : add driver rtl8732bs

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adel Ahmed,

What of that kernel thermal option I posted about above?

That your wifi is on SDIO is good to know.

Do you use BIOS or EFI to boot?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I haven't noticed that, my  mistake, I have just compiled it into the new kernel and reboot and I still can only see the loopback and sit0 interfaces, and I can't see the memory card interface yet either.

I'm booting using EFI

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I have tried using genkernel but I'm getting the same problem.

surprisingly, on system rescue cd the wifi works just fine!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adel Ahmed,

Lets start again withe a self consistent data set.

You current Gentoo kernel .config file.

Your current Gentoo dmesg.

```
lspci -knn
```

 (think your WiFi is on SDIO)

The System Rescue CD dmesg.

As you are using booting using EFI, you don't need any odd text files to provide the configuration info that EFI normally provides.

Describe where you found the firmware and where it is installed.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

kernel config:

https://pastebin.com/JkPpbH9L

curent dmesg :

https://pastebin.com/VjP3NsuH

lspci -knn:

https://pastebin.com/EkeRZWQC

sysresccd dmesg:

https://pastebin.com/6iHSPyq8

for the fiwamre i emerged linux firmware with:

-initramfs -resdistributable -savedconfig

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I see this in the dmesg from sys rescue cd:

sdhci controller on acpi

I'm trying to see if that might lead me to something in the kernel configuration

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adel Ahmed,

I'm guessing but are either of 

```
# CONFIG_INTEL_IDMA64 is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set
```

useful?

MMC interfaces are not supposed to require DMA but they are very slow without it.

You have 

```
CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_ACPI=m
```

Turn off 

```
CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG=y
```

Debug options generate lots of logspam and are permitted to prevent normal operation.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

Enabled the dma as modules

Disabled the debug

Still nothing  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adel Ahmed,

Are the modules loaded?

If not, did you modprobe them?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

Sdhci_acpi loads automatically

The other dma modules do not

I modprobed them and got no changes

Ill build them into the kernel now to see if that makes any difference

----------

## Adel Ahmed

Building the modules into the kernel accomplished nothing

----------

## Adel Ahmed

Intel low power subsystem support in processor type and features

X86_intel_lpss

Compiling with this options solved the problem

----------

